
My daughter asked me to stop writing about motherhood - danso
https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2019/01/03/my-daughter-asked-me-stop-writing-about-motherhood-heres-why-i-cant-do-that/
======
iamdave
I'm torn between being stunned at the parent who wrote this and at the WaPo
editor, who after reading it, _still published it_.

------
Tomte
This is priceless:

"When I had pictured our first serious conversation about how the Internet is
forever, I always thought we’d be talking about content posted by her, not
me."

~~~
_Schizotypy
This woman has ZERO self-awareness.

------
_Schizotypy
Apparently she also blogs about her therapy group members using their real
names and descriptions. [https://christietate.com/](https://christietate.com/)
[https://outlawmama.com/](https://outlawmama.com/)

------
arcticwombat
I've never read anything by Christie Tate before, and this one article told me
everything I need to know about her..

What an ass of a parent.

